# Reparar generador de señales Marconi 2019



## gabriel77sur (Abr 17, 2012)

Hola muchachos como están,  les comento que abrí este tema para solicitar su colaboración, hace unos día pude adquirir un generador de RF Marconi 2019 este genera señales desde los 80 Khz hasta 1 Ghz el tema esta en que creo que se encuentra dañado en alguna etapa ya que genero señales de 10 Mhz a 0 dbm pero cuando paso a 20 Mhz a 0 dbm, esta decae a la mitad y así sigue hasta los 100 Mhz, esta es la maxima señal que puede observar mi osciloscopio, esta es el único problema que vi hasta ahora, se que el generador esta generando a 1 Ghz ya que el frecuencimetro alcanza a leer la señal generada, el tema esta en que quisiera intervenirlo pero mi escaso conocimiento me deja con dudas por donde empezar, por ahora solo realice mediciones de voltaje en la fuente de alimentación estando todas ok, espero sus respuestas y aprecio todo los posibles comentario, saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 20, 2012)

Hola Gabriel:

Enhorabuena por tu adquisicion, es un estupendo generador, yo he reparado y calibrado algunos de este modelo.
Intentare ayudarte en la medida de lo posible, pero necesito saber que es lo que ya verificaste del generador, fuente de alimentacion, placa del procesador, osciladores etc.

Saludos, COSMOS.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 20, 2012)

Hola COSMOS desde ya estoy muy agradecido por tu respuesta y la ayuda que me puedas brindar te comento que lo adquirí hace muy poco al generador, como imaginaras estoy mas feliz que perro con dos colas jajaja, te comento que solo he realizado pruebas básicas con el generador las cuales te detallo, 1ro coloque  una frecuencia de 10 Mhz a 0 dbm y lo conecte al osciloscopio con un tramo de rg58 de unos 50 cm de largo junto con una T bnc y una carga fantasma en según recuerdo hasta aquí ningún problema luego module la señal en AM con un tono de 1 Khz varié el el porcentaje de modulación desde 10 % a 80 %, hasta acá iba perfecto, después desconecte el modulador y procedí a subir de frecuencia  es ahí cuando note que la señal caía en 20 Mhz y así hasta los 100 Mhz, procedí a conectar el frecuencimetro y pude saber que le generador va hasta 1 Ghz sin ningún problema después de esto decidí dar un vistazo general y no observe nada fuera de lugar también controle las distintas tensiones en la fuente de alimentación estando todas correctas, de ahí en mas no he tocado nada uno de los motivos es que tuve que volver a trabajar así que aproveche para traerme el manual de servicio para tratar de entender las posibles fallas, en si lo veo muy complejo y no se por donde comenzar, estuve viendo que hay formas de calibrar la salida del mismo creo que debería ser el siguiente paso, otra cosa que vi es que al encenderlo me muestra el numero 23 en la pantalla que indica la frecuencia generada, bueno estas son algunas cosas que he visto ni bien salga de franco voy a continuar con el equipo, desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos, Gabriel


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 20, 2012)

Qué utilizaste para medir los 0 dBm?


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 20, 2012)

Hola Gabriel:

Vamos por partes. Todos los perros suelen tener dos "colas" o solo 1, jejeje, pero seguro que si serian felices con 3.

Bueno al grano. Lo mas importante, saber la banda pasante del osciloscopio, pues comentas que lo has probado a 100Mhz. No se que osciloscopio utilizas, pero para medir la tension pico-pico de una señal de 100 Mhz y que los valores sean veridicos el osciloscopio tiene que llegar por lo menos a los 200Mhz.
Esto es asi porque una señal de 1mW (0 dBm) son solo 223mv mas o menos, que se degradan con facilidad a medida que se aumenta la frecuencia, ademas de que el cable que estes utilizando ha de ser de buena calidad para no atenual señales de poca potencia, no se si se me entiende.
Lo explico de otra manera por si acaso:
Que un osciloscopio dispare bien a 100Mhz no significa que la representacion en pantalla sea la real, si lo sera la señal en el tiempo, pero no la amplitud, ya que al aumentar la frecuencia es como si le fueramos quitando colas al perro. Dicho de otra forma seria bueno que nos indiques que osciloscopio empleas y su ancho de banda.
Para medir correctamente la potencia a frecuencias relativamente altas sobre los 100Mhz deverias de emplear otro sistema, aunque fuese un detector con diodos schottky, conectados despues de unatenuador (ver la importancia de un atenuador en estos casos) de pasos programables, en el que se pueda seleccionar 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 10 dB. Si construyes el detector de pico con diodos schottky en la salida puedes poner un potenciometro de 20k Ohm conectado a un medidor de aguja o bobina movil, conectando el generador en 1Mhz poner el atenuador en directo sin atenuacion y regular el potenciometro hasta que la aguja este a fondeo de escala, atenuar 1dB y apuntar lo que marque la aguja, si el fondo de escala son 0dB lo que marque ahora la aguja sea lo que sea son -1dB, volvemos a dejar el atenuador en directo, ahora bajamos en el generador 1dB, o sea la salida sera la misma que anteriormente, y la aguja tendra que marcar exactamente lo mismo que cuando se bajo 1dB con el atenuador, ahora ponemos 1dB de atenuacion en el atenuador, la aguja volvera a bajar, ahora ya son 2dB, anotamos el valor de la escala del instrumento, podemos seguir asi hasta que tengamos hecha una escala un poco amplia, esto lleva su tiempo. Asi tambien podemos ver el movimiento logaritmico o lineal de la aguja respecto ala señan y podemos calibrar el instrumento para hacernos un medidor de potencia con escala en dB.
Espero lo hayais entendido, a continuacion aumentamos la frecuencia (dejamos todo como esta, -1dB en atenuador y -1dB en generador) a 10 Mhz, deveriamos de visualizar mas o menos la misma desviacion de la aguja, si aumentamos a 20Mhz y los diodos schottky son de ley y de muy altas frecuencias tendriamos que estar visualizando practicamnete lo mismo que a otras frecuencias, de no ser asi tenemos que retomar de otra manera la verificacion de los distintos pasos del generador.

A la espera de que me comentes que osciloscopio tienes y que ancho de banda, dejo la explicacion asi, continuaremos entonces.

Saludos, COSMOS.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 20, 2012)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola Gabriel:
> 
> Vamos por partes. Todos los perros suelen tener dos "colas" o solo 1, jejeje, pero seguro que si serian felices con 3.
> 
> ...




holas cosmos! creo que gabriel, por lo que vi en sus fotos, tiene un TEK 465B (100MHz) el tema es que primero, ver si tiene puesto el canal en FULL BANDWIDTH o 20MHz, el tema es que todos los osciloscopios tienen todo el ancho de banda con mayor señal de entrada, con la entrada a 500mV/DIV creo que no llega a 100MHz...


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 21, 2012)

Hola muchachos como están, gracias a todos por leer el tema y por participar 

Black Tiger1954 lo que estoy utilizando para medir los 0 dbm es el osciloscopio, osea seteo el generador para entregar los 0 dbm y con el osciloscopio controlo la amplitud de la señal generada.

hazard_1998 como estas  tenes razón estoy usando el Tek 465B con el FULL BANDWIDTH activado interesante el dato que me has dado en verdad no lo sabia eso demuestra que tengo un largo camino que recorrer.

COSMOS  como dijo el amigo hazard el osciloscopio que uso es un Tek465B un es poco viejito el aparatejo pero he podido medir señales de hasta 150 Mhz, ojo con esto no quiero decir que las señales que he medido sean un de valor absoluto mas bien lo tomo como algo relativo, con respecto al cable rg58 no es de lo mejor que tengo pero es lo único que hay por estos lados, si me puedes recomendar algún tipo de cable veré si puedo conseguirlo, por lo pronto estoy a la espera de unos tramos de cable semi rígido ut- 085 que pensaba usar en un futuro proyecto.
Bien ahora pasemos al medidor de picos en verdad quiero decir que excelente la explicación y la recomendación del atenuador, para los que recién comenzamos nos viene bien saber como aplicar estas herramientas, por ahora solo tengo unos diodos 1N5711 y esta semana deben estar por llegar unos diodos BAT62-02W con lo que pienso encarar el medidor para eso he visto dos opciones:


http://h1866352.stratoserver.net/diodesensor/diodesensor.html

http://f6bon.albert.free.fr/detecteu.htm


La primera de estas es la que mas me convence, ya que los diodos están por llegar y su realización es mucho mas sencilla, por lo veo tal vez pueda eliminar el atenuador de 3 db y colocar uno de 1 db o simplemente eliminar el atenuador de entrada. Espero realizar algo a lo mencionado COSMOS te mantendré al tanto. 

Bueno muchachos espero sus sugerencias y recomendaciones para poder sacar a flote este instrumento, Cosmos gracias por tu tiempo y por brindar tus conocimientos.

Saludos, Gabriel


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 21, 2012)

Estuve mirando el manual. Tiene un control automático de nivel (ALC), habría que medir si está funcionando. Es solo necesario ver si varía la tensión de control (maneja la compuerta un par de FET´s). Es lo primero que verificaría.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 21, 2012)

Me quedé pensando en lo que haría en tu lugar. Tomo un 1N4148, 2 resistencia de 100 ohms y un capacitor de 1 nF o por ahí. Un par de soldaduras, ajusto el generador a 1 MHz y 2 VPP de amplitud y mido. Luego, hasta 20 o 30 MHz por lo menos, la lectura aunque no sea ideal, no debe variar más que en unos pocos mV. Esto es para descartar efectos extraños en la medición, cable dudoso, etc.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 21, 2012)

Hola:

He consultado mis notas sobre las reparaciones, el ultimo Marconi 2019 que repare fue en el año 2009.

La averia clasica que comentas si es que comprobaste con el frecuencimetro y te mide la maxima frecuencia 1040 Mhz lo mas probable es que tengas una averia entre el atenuador y el conector de salida, es una averia muy usual, si no es asi puede que el atenuador este mal en algun punto, o simplemente que no hayas hecho las medidas con el rigor necesario, recuerda que la señal de salida a 0dB es solo 1mW por lo que un fallo en alguna conexion te dara medidas distintas a medida que aumentas la frecuencia de salida.
La primera prueba que yo haria es verificar muy bien las conexiones entre el atenuador y el conector de salida, si estan bien intentaria medir la señal en la entrada del atenuador, desconectando el conector de entrada, creo que es un SMA o SMB no recuerdo con precision.
Otra prueba que tienes que hacer es verificar si el aparato esta protegido contra excesos de RF en el conector de salida, me explico, si conectas la salida a un transceptor y por error pulsas el PTT el generador deveria de desconectar la señal de salida e indicarlo en pantalla, pero no es necesario hacerla asi, si pones una resistencia de 1000 Ohmios mas o menos conectada a la salida de RF y le inyectas a traves de ella una tension de unos 6V mas o menos deveria de desconectar la salida, esto se hace para saber si el ultimo rele coaxial del atenuador que es el de proteccion esta funcionando correctamente, ya que es el rele con mas papeletas a deteriorarse por escesos en la salida de RF, si este rele estuviese mal te produciria la supuesta averia que comentas, tambien si la conexion de salida no esta bien funcionara mas o menos a frecuencias bajas, pero al aumentarlas la potencia de la señal se vera muy mermada, incluso llega a perderse.
Tambien puedes hacer las medidas sin la resistencia de carga de 50 Ohmios a ver como responde, sin ella en la salida tendria que haber una señal de por lo menos el doble que con la carga ficticia.
Creo que habias montado el miliwatimetro digital, con el tambien puedes probar la salida, si no lo tienes calibrado puedes medir la tension en la salida del AD8307 directamente, que deveria de dar 25mV/dB con una precision de mas/menos 0,5mV, eso ya seria la mejor opcion para verificar el generador, pero de todas formas yo empezaria por lo que te he comentado de las conexiones, el atenuador y la prueba de rele de proteccion, ademas de comprobar en la entrada del atenuador la señal a 0 dB.

Saludos, COSMOS.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 23, 2012)

Hola a todos

Bueno voy a tener sus propuestas en mente, como comentario hoy recibí los diodos BAT, es una lastima no estar en casa pero bueno el trabajo esta primero, por lo pronto voy a comenzar por el atenuador y de ahi vamos a ir para atrás, en unos días les comentare los resultados que vaya obteniendo.

Saludos, Gabriel


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 24, 2012)

Hola muchachos como están les comento que ayer empece a probar el equipo nuevamente y me parece que paso a mejor vida en verdad no tengo la menor idea de lo que sucedió lo encendí y solo me marco 000000 en todas la pantallas apague volví a encender y obs nuevamente distintos signos ahora no se si se debe al microprocesador o otras posibles fallas, me parece que no fue una buena adquisición, saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Jun 24, 2012)

Hola:
Quizas se haya ido la EPROM, pero de todas formas mira el manual suelen poner los mensajes de error que quizas te ayuden con la reparacion.
Lo mas importante es no desesperarse con el tema, mira si puedes disponer de un grabador de memorias e intento buscar un volcado de las EPROM, pero tienes que decirme el modelo y el Nº de serie para saber cual es.

Saludos, COSMOS.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 24, 2012)

Hola COSMOS

Desde ya gracias por tu ayuda en verdad ahora no se por donde encarar la reparación, creo que debería observar detenidamente la etapa de los micros, he revisado nuevamente la fuente y esta ok , lo deje da lado por que casi lo agarro con el martillo jajajaja, voy a contar hasta un millón y a volver ha empezar, 
COSNMOS te dejo el numero de serie del equipo 11840/067 y el modelo 52019-900C.

Saludos, gabr


----------



## COSMOS2K (Jun 25, 2012)

Hola:

OK empezare a buscar a ver si en algun lado tengo los volcados de las EPROM, a veces por los años las memorias se van y deja de funcionar.

Saludos, COSMOS.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola:

Gabriel ya tengo los archivos de las memorias, si los necesitas dimelo y te los envio.

Saludos, COSMOS.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola COSMOS como estas gracias por buscar los archivos para mi generador, en estos momentos me encuentro en la mina donde trabajo, estoy tratando de ver como encarar la reparación del mismo, por ahora estoy viendo si puedo conseguir un grabador de memorias eeprom pero tengo cero experiencia en esto solo he realizado algunos proyectos con PICs, supongo que el volcado de memoria al que te refieres debe ser similar al grabado de estos, pero por lo que he leído la lectura o grabado de las memorias eeprom 27 se necesita de un programador muy diferente a el de los PICs que te mencione, hace un tiempo atrás tuve la oportunidad de adquirir un programador para memorias 27c256 quien iba a pensar que ahora lo iba a necesitar jajaja, bueno COSMOS desde ya te agradezco la mano que me estas dando te mantendré al tanto, espero tus comentarios y recomendaciones.


Saludos, Gabriel


----------



## COSMOS2K (Jun 30, 2012)

Hola:

Pues cierto es que para los aficionados y profesionales de reparacion de equipos de test el grabados es casi imprescindible, ya que a veces las memorias por vejed se van a mejor vida, a veces con borrarlas y reprogramarlas es suficiente, pero en la mayoria de los casos las originales se guardan con mucho mimo (por si acaso) y se programan las nuevas para hacer probaturas.

Recuerda que los archivos ya los tengo, asi que si los necesitas me lo comentas.

Saludos, COSMOS.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 30, 2012)

Buenas tardes  a gabriel77sur y a cosmos2k
Estoy siguiendo con atención vuestros comentarios acerca de la reparación del generador Marconi 2019A, la razón de mi interés es que dispongo de uno de esos Generadores de RF, es un viejo amigo que me acompaña desde hace  25 años, lo estrené en la empresa en la que trabajaba, al quedar obsoleto pasó a ser de mi propiedad, jamás ha tenido una avería, durante muchos años pasó todas las calibraciones anuales en el servicio de calibración, actualmente se las paso yo.
Hoy día y a pesar de que lo uso mucho sigue funcionando de maravilla.
Le hace compañía otro Generador HP 8640B con todas las opciones (Doblador de Frecuencia, Generador de audio Variable y protección de Potencia Inversa)
Este Generador HP es otro de los Generadores "Legendarios" de HP extraordinariamente robusto y muy fiables, igualmente jamás ha tenído una avería.
Volviendo al Marconi, por lo que he leído en principio estaba funcionando y fue después cuando dejó de hacerlo.
Si quieres estoy a tu disposición para realizar comprobaciones, siempre que no requiera "canibalizar mucho el Generador" 
El tema de las EPROM me parece interesante, pero tengo varios equipos con Memorias EPROM funcionando desde hace muchos años y jamás he tenido problemas, no está de más tener un volcado de los Hex de las mismas.
Intenta limpiar bien todos los contactos de las placas.
Fíjate en la secuencia de encendido, cuando lo pones en ON se escucha un relé, a los 3 o 4 segundos se escucha otro ruido, este es más fuerte, y se encienden varios LED...

MOD ALC
CARRIER FREC
MOD INP LO
1K

Al mismo tiempo, en el LCD de frecuencia aparece 1040.0000Mhz
En el de nivel aparece -127.0 dBm

Estoy aquí para lo que necesites.
Suerte con la reparación de este magnífico Generador.

Sal U2


----------



## COSMOS2K (Jul 1, 2012)

Hola:

Gracias por tu ayuda Miguelus. Me gustaria saber en tu generador Marconi que referencia de frecuencia lleva, si es termostatada o de cristal de precision, esta ultima esta montada con cristales de alta estabilidad especialmente seleccionados. Es una curiosidad solamente, o quizas utilices una refeferencia externa.
Respecto a las EPROM no hace mucho que al calibrar/reparar un equipo se le fue la memoria y he tenido que programar una nueva, ocurre a veces, pero es normal que ocurra cuando se repara o calibra un aparato, esto me ha ocurrido en numerosas ocasiones, asi que por norma cuando un aparato entra por la puerta y su firmware esta en memorias EPROM procuro hacerle un volcado, ya que se hace con bastante rapidez y la tranquilidad es muy placentera por lo que pueda ocurrir.

Quizas este generador (Marconi) tenga algun problema de conexiones como citas y la señal de reloj no llegue a todos los sitios a los que tiene que llegar, yo comenzaria por hay, no descartando tambien la alimentacion que falle por malas conexiones.

Saludos, COSMOS


----------



## miguelus (Jul 1, 2012)

Buenas tardes cosmos2k.
La referencia del Generador no es termoestablizada, es con Cuarzos de alta estabilidad y a pesar del tiempo transcurrido la frecuencia no ha variado, periódicamento la reviso y en caso necesario la ajusto.
Como referencia utilizo una base de tiempos Termo Estabilizada de 10 Mhz, esta Base de Tiempos la utilizo como patrón del Frecuencímetro y del Analizador de Espectros, periódicamente me la llevo a la empresa para revisarla y en caso de necesidad la calibro.

Estoy pensando en lo que has planteado acerca de las EPROM y quizás le saque las cuatro 2764 y hago una copia, el problema es que no dispongo de Lector/Grabador para este tipo de memorias por lo que me las tendría que llevar a algún sitio que las graben, quizás en alguna tienda de componentes, ya veremos.

Como te comenté, estoy a vuestra disposición.

Sal U2


----------

